# BA Registers



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea of the whereabouts of the Customs and Excise Registers of Sea Fishing Boats for the BA, Ballantrae District?
I'm working on the Ballantrae registered fleet, 1907 to 1989 but I'm having to use almanacs which are neither complete nor accurate.
I'd appreciate any help in tracking down the registers.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Douglas, In Ian Whittaker's Off Scotland he states they are in the SRO (West Register House)Volume AF20/5


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Andy. I've actually got a copy of Ians book and should have had the sense to look there myself!!
I'll check it the next time I'm in Edinburgh.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

